# Door opened chime



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Anyone knows where the chime sound comes from? I found it. Its inside the gauge cluster. I was changing my bulbs and saw the plug for the bell. In case you need to know.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, unplugged that sucker a _long_ time ago. I hate that door chime  ...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

DAMN! Could never find where it was coming from. I hate that little sucker... it's the worst sound on the B13s... B14s have a nice chime, not the EEEEH! sound of death.  Thx for the heads up!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Lol, in the winter it really does sound like its dying. But it's plenty annoying when it's working properly.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

A simple trick is to find the buzzer and put a small piece of duct tape over it... it still beeps, but very very lightly...


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Im just thinking, is that the same ding-dong for the lights on?*

As annoying as it is I wouldnt disconnect it because it lets me know if my door is open.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Im just thinking, is that the same ding-dong for the lights on?*



Classic XE said:


> *As annoying as it is I wouldnt disconnect it because it lets me know if my door is open.  *


The very same  It has saved me a couple times from leaving my lights on which is why I still have mine connected. Can't remove the door switch on the B-pillar either because that also turns on the overhead light, which is rather useful at night.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Leave it*

Some things are meant to stay untouched. As cool and different some people want to be, some things need to stay stock. Theyre there to remind you of something.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was going to unplug it, but I was afraid of leaving my headlights on one day. I rewired my headlights a little while ago so they turn off when the key is out so I might pull that chime when I get a chance.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I didn't mess with the buzzer itself. I just pulled a fuse from the box by my left knee and it killed the buzzer part-way. For example...

- When the car starts, it still buzzes 4 times
- When you take your seatbelt off while the car is moving, it doesn't keep buzzing and buzzing till you put your belt back on. It just buzzes 4 times then stops
- When the car is running, and I open my door, the buzzer does NOT come on  

The fuse pulled, FWIR, was the 10-amp "Electronics B" fuse. Don't quote me on it, but it didn't mess with any other interior lights, sounds, etc. Had it out for 6 months w/o a prob.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *DAMN! Could never find where it was coming from. I hate that little sucker... it's the worst sound on the B13s... B14s have a nice chime, not the EEEEH! sound of death.  Thx for the heads up! *


yeah i unpluged it on my b13. the thing sounded bad and was always changing tones plus my door switches where wore out and i couldnt sit in my car with the keys in the ignition.


----------

